# Trunk keeps opening all day long..



## chvygrl66 (Apr 17, 2014)

About two weeks ago my trunk started opening on its own constantly , I can't keep it closed. I have taken it to the dealer he has no clue. I found it kind of odd that it started this after I picked it up after the put in a new regulator in the window that wouldn't roll down. Could they have hit a wire? They said one has nothing to do with the other. They said they only have two options to put in a new relay or a new car sensor for the whole car. Not guaranteeing that either will work. They say neither is covered by the extended warranty. Any help or suggestions?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Been told the trunk release button acts up and pops itself. Also a lot of people get a 2 step relay that requires you to hit the button twice so it doesn't pop open by itself.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chvygrl66 said:


> About two weeks ago my trunk started opening on its own constantly , I can't keep it closed. I have taken it to the dealer he has no clue. I found it kind of odd that it started this after I picked it up after the put in a new regulator in the window that wouldn't roll down. Could they have hit a wire? They said one has nothing to do with the other. They said they only have two options to put in a new relay or a new car sensor for the whole car. Not guaranteeing that either will work. They say neither is covered by the extended warranty. Any help or suggestions?


From the Facebook forum right?


----------



## chvygrl66 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes, from the Facebook forum.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I have the two step relay and it does nothing to prevent this. It's your trunk button that needs replaced. I assume your trunk only opens when it's turned off and unlocked, or running and in park. Mine would pop the trunk only during these two instances. Made it possible to only be the button in the back.


----------

